# Nikon D60 and wanting to use a SB700 for off camera flash



## JSchwartzNYC (Feb 13, 2012)

I bought the SB700 to use the flash off of the camera to work with lighting from different angles, (than just head on) and just cant seem to get it to work. I Should of did my research before I bought the flash, but I am sure I am not the only one who is in the same hole... is it possible? From the research I did and reading though postings, I need a "Cactus Trigger" because my camera doesnt have a "commander remote mode"... am I correct on this?   
If I am correct, Does the cactus trigger do what I want it to do? is this trigger thing wired or wireless??

thanks.
JS


----------



## txtowman (Feb 13, 2012)

The cactus v5 triggers are the newest. they will trigger your flash using a radio signal. If I understand correctly you will not have i-ttl control but will manually adjust the power output on the flash.

I just ordered the set today for $64.99 from midwest camera in ohio.


----------



## JSchwartzNYC (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks... found that the SU-800 can be purchased to be the commander, but it is 250$   SU-800 Wireless Speedlight Commander from Nikon


----------



## SCraig (Feb 14, 2012)

Everything here is correct.  The D60 does not have built-in Commander mode.  The Cactus triggers will work with the D60 and SB-700 however you will NOT have TTL metering of the flash, all flash shots will have to be set up manually.   The Cactus triggers are radio activated, no wires involved.  The SB-800 can be used to provide Commander mode on the D60.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 14, 2012)

Nikon part No. SC-28 or SC-29.


----------

